# التشخيص الذاتى للعطل لمكيف شارب السقفى



## hema_sweet2010 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا اخوكم إبراهيم فنى تبريد وتكييف اريد الانضمام إلى اسرة المهندسين العرب لقسم التبريد والتكييف وهذه هى مشاركتى الاولى وهى التشخيص الذاتى للعطل لمكيف شارب مويد السقفى او الارضى 

e1 وجود زياده فى شحنه مركب التبريد (الفريون)

e3 وجود نقص فى شحنه مركب التبريد

e5 إرتفاع درجة حرارة الضاغط

e6 خطأ فى توصيلات الدائرة الكهربية

وشكرااااااا


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ياريت اذا احد الزملاا لديه كتلووج بااعطال المكيفات الكارير " وخاصة الدولابي سعة 5 طن ... 
e1 . e2 . e3


----------



## خالد السيد علي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

hema_sweet2010 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا اخوكم إبراهيم فنى تبريد وتكييف اريد الانضمام إلى اسرة المهندسين العرب لقسم التبريد والتكييف وهذه هى مشاركتى الاولى وهى التشخيص الذاتى للعطل لمكيف شارب مويد السقفى او الارضى
> 
> e1 وجود زياده فى شحنه مركب التبريد (الفريون)
> 
> ...


1- وجود زياده فى شحنة الفريون يؤدى الى تكوين طبقة تلج على وجه المكيف الامامى 
وتكون ماء يسيل من خلف المكيف
2- وجود نقص فى شحنة الفريون يؤدى الى ضعف التبريد فى المكان
3- ارتفاع درجة حرارة الضاغط ناتج لعدة اسباب منها
- ضعف الفولتيه الواصله للمكيف 
- صغر السلك المغذى للمكيف عن المطلوب
- نقص زيت الضاغط او تلفه
- سبب ميكانيكى يرجع الى البلى او خلافه
- صعف فى مروحة التبريد
4- خطا فى توصيلات الدائره الكهربيه يؤدى الى عدم تشغيل المكيف بالصوره الصحيحه
ولك تحياتى


----------



## خالد السيد علي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عبدالله ابوبكر قال:


> ياريت اذا احد الزملاا لديه كتلووج بااعطال المكيفات الكارير " وخاصة الدولابي سعة 5 طن ...
> E1 . E2 . E3


اخى الكريم
يمكنك مراجعه احد المعارض او وكيل معتمد او موزع للنوع المطلوب وتتحصل منه على ما تريد من كتالوج 
ولك تحياتى


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

يااستاد خالد ياطيب " يعني لو فيه زي ماتقول ... كان كتبت انا هالردْ " 

عمووما شكرا لمروورك الكريم "


----------



## mohamed el ashry (12 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخواني الكرام اقدم لكم اشارات الاخطاء بمكيف كارير بموديلات 53kle&53cs
عدد الاشارات 
1 يحدث ثلج في الوحده الخارجيه اثناء عمليه التدفئه
2 تلف اللحساس الخاص بالهواء الراجع
3 تلف اللحساس الخاص بكويل الوحده الداخليه
4 هذا الخطاء في موديل kle
هو عطل حساس الوحده الخارجيه 
وثلاث اشارات في نفس الموديل عطل حساس الهواء الراجع
اما الاربع اشارات في موديل cs
هو وجود تنفيس او نقص في الشحنه
اما في موديلات (vmc &qgh&qh)
هو تلف اللحساس الخاص بالوحده الداخليه
اما الثلاث اشارات في هذه الموديلات 
هي تلف اللحساس الخاص بالهواء الراجع
5 اشارات في موديل kle
هي عطل ادي الي ايقاف الضاغط
اما في موديل cs
هي تكوين ثلج علي كويل الوده الداخليه
6 اشارات في موديل kle هو عطل بالبلف العاكس
اما في موديل vmc&qgh&qh
في هذا العطل فلتر الهواء الراجع غير تظيف
7اشارات في موديل cs
التيار الكهربائي اكبر من الازم او الفازات معكوسه
8 اشارات في نفس الموديل الكويل الخاص بالوحده الداخليه درجه حراره مرتفعه
9اشارات في نفس الموديل هو عطل طلمبه تصريف مياه التكثيف
اما 9 اشارات في موديلات(vmc&qgh&qh)
هو عطل ادي الي ايقاف الضاغط
10اشارات في نفس الموديلات :عطل بكارت الكنترول
ارجو الدعاء لي ولكل المسلمون


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (14 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا mohamed el ashry


----------



## حسون حلب (16 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم .....

اخوتي الكرام .... 

من واقع تجربتي العملية ... فان رموز الأعطال تختلف من شركة لأخرى ..... ولكنها تتشابه نوعاً ما .....

الشركات الأوربية غالباً تكون رموزها مختلفة اكثر ......ولكن بحكم أن المكيفات الموجودة في الوطن العربي معظمها من صنع الصين وان كانت بأسماء الشركات الكبرى.....

اليكم اهم رموز الأعطال لبعض الشركات 

رموز أعطال المكيفات المصرية ... سواء كانت من نوع يونيون او غيرها 


e1 عطل حساس حرارة الغرفة 

e2 عطل حساس الوحدة الداخلية 

e3 عطل حساس الوحدة الخارجية 

e4 حمل زائد على الضاغط قد يكون سببه ضعف التيار الكهربائي او اتساخ الوحدة الخارجية 

e5 تسريب غاز .... وأحياناً يكون دلالة على عدم اقلاع المحرك لسبب ما 


رموز أعطال المكيفات المصنعة من قبل شركة شيكو (chigo )

e2 أو l2 عطل حساس حرارة الغرفة 

e3 أو l1 عطل حساس الوحدة الداخلية 


e4 مشكلة في الوحدة الخارجية 

e5 أو l6 مشكلة في مروحة الوحدة الداخلية 

e6 مشكلة في الوحدة الخارجية ( للأجهزة ذات الاستطاعة فوق 3.5 طن ) وغالباً تكون المشكلة في التغذية الكهربائية 3 فاز 

e7 عطل في حساس الوحدة الخارجية 

e8 حمل زائد على المحرك 

e9 عطل في مضخة الماء ( خاص بطراز الكاسيت فقط ) 


يتبع لاحقاً


----------



## hema_sweet2010 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخ (حسون حلب) على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## عبد الله بن ياسين (19 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد بحريه (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## الصقرالجارح (24 أكتوبر 2011)

الله حيهم شباب على هذا النشاط الرائع والصقرالجارح معاكم ويحوم حواليكم ويحمي سماكم وارضكم وحدود الملتقى ....

تحياتي ( الصقرالجارح )


----------



## ASHRAF100 (12 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## العراق الجريح (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*كودات التبريد*

اخي اعزيز اولا 

e1 وهو عطل في الحساس الداخلي الذي يكون لونه اسود في القطعة الداخلية
e2 وهو عطل في الحساس الداخلي ايضا الذي يكون راسه نحاس اي بصلة تحسس لونهانحاسي 
e3 وهو عطل في الحساس الخارجي الذي يخرج من القطعة الداخلية الى القطعة الخارجية 
e5 و e4 هما في القطعة الخارجية اما نقص شحنة اوارتفاع حرارة الضاغط 


وشششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## ameertech (17 أغسطس 2013)

الى كل الاخوة العضاء وادارة المنتدى المحترمون السلام عليكم ممكن اعرف ما هي فائدة مصيدة الزيت بين الوحدة الخارجية والوحدة الداخلية لمكيف السبلت عندما تكون الوحدة الخارجية اعلى من الوحدة الداخلية مع جزيل احترامي وتقديري


----------



## rmka (12 يونيو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## rabea18771 (27 يونيو 2015)

e1 عطل حساس حرارة الغرفة 

e2 عطل حساس الوحدة الداخلية 

e3 عطل حساس الوحدة الخارجية 

e4 حمل زائد على الضاغط قد يكون سببه ضعف التيار الكهربائي او اتساخ الوحدة الخارجية​


----------



## rabea18771 (27 يونيو 2015)

الرجاء من الاخ الكريم ان ياتى بالكتالوج الخاص بالجهاز الاستاذ ابراهيم صاحب المنشور ولك جزيل الشكر


----------

